

Great Speach by John "PC Guy" Hodgman at Radio & TV Correspondents' Dinner - FEBlog
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yW7OPByRGDY

======
davi
Flagged, in the vein of "They did it to me so I'm going to do it to you". :)

(I concluded 'they' were right.)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=669741>

